# Chris Broderick's Pick Clip



## shadowsea (Oct 23, 2010)

yeah saw a post on ss.org about 5 months ago mentioning this vid and chris' invention of the "pick clip" 
Question: 
anyone have any current info on a release date for the pick clip, or any info in general? haven't found anything new :/


----------



## Mehnike (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry for no help here, but definitely wanting to try one out.


----------



## Metalus (Oct 24, 2010)

Same here. Ive been waiting on this one for awhile now. Try his forum. There might be some info there


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry to bump this, but... I've been toying around with the idea of not having to use two fingers to hold the pick for a while. It just opens so many new doors. When I saw what Chris Broderick had done to his pick and what he's doing with it, I finally succumbed to the idea of getting one... I've been trying to make a usable thumb pick that can serve as an actual pick (for lead playing, good control over dynamics, heavy riffing, etc) and as a way to bring out the bass notes in fingerstyle playing and a way to use all my fingers and have a closer "connection" with the instrument. 

I've actually glued a couple Jazz III's to a thumb pick (which I cut the tip from) and to a piece of shoelace that was made into a circle and then glued to the pick. They're both semi-functional, and are better than each other in different aspects and are more comfortable for different things, but they both feel kinda funny and have a couple playability issues. I'm looking for something that can combine the versatility of a thumb pick and the feel of a regular pick (preferably a Jazz III pick ). I really want to try Chris' design out. Does anyone have any new information that he might've talked about about his pick clip? Maybe if it'll be released soon, or something like that.

Picky me.  

tl;dr I want to know if anyone has any new information on these picks, or if anyone knows of any similar picks out there!


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 14, 2011)

Had this existed and been on my hand I wouldn't of just lost my pick checking a book... hmmm I approve of this design should it be released. I would definitely like to try it.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 14, 2011)

Forget the pick clip, I want his LACS!


----------



## Philligan (Feb 14, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Forget the pick clip, I want his LACS!


As do I, good sir.

As far as the pick goes, it seems to be held in the same position as a regular thumb pick, so could you file a thumb pick to a shape of your liking?


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 14, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 14, 2011)

Philligan said:


> As do I, good sir.
> 
> As far as the pick goes, it seems to be held in the same position as a regular thumb pick, so could you file a thumb pick to a shape of your liking?



Tried that. And while it isn't impossible, it's rather uncomfortable. The ring part of the thumb pick prevents me from movie the finger freely, and I can't really control the movement on the pick for dynamics and such. Also, the ring of the thumb pick comes in contact with other strings, which makes them resonate and it sounds really messy. I found a "design" that works relatively well for me so far. I got a small piece of some spare shoe laces I had from some Vans shoes I got ages ago, and made that small piece into a ring around my thumb. Then, I glued that to an Ultex Jazz III. It feels better, I get more control of the pick, and the fabric doesn't make the strings ring as much. But when I try to finger pick, it's a bit too loose, due to the fabric's softness.

Thanks for the input, though!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea, been waiting on this too.. I have the Fred Kelly bumblebee pick, which is ok but its too flimsy and also too long..

I've been trying to think of how to make a similar style to Brodericks in the meanwhile, if I could find a way to bend a piece of metal in the correct position enough that it would stay solid, and not break.. just not sure how to do it on a DIY-home basis.. A paperclip would be too fragile to bend that much.. hmm

It has to be sturdy, so metal is the best choice imo.. string like you said is too soft and moves too much.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 14, 2011)

theres this thing, but it goes on the index finger which isn't too great...

Guitar Pick Holder Springs Into Play! Flip from Picking to Fingerstyle


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 14, 2011)

13point9 said:


> theres this thing, but it goes on the index finger which isn't too great...
> 
> Guitar Pick Holder Springs Into Play! Flip from Picking to Fingerstyle



Hhhhmmmmm... That's interesting. Though I don't like the fact that it retracts once you let go of it. And that it goes on the index finger, of course  but it would certainly be helpful to change between soloing/riffing and finger picking effortlessly.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 14, 2011)

For a while, I've just been taking the white Dunlop thumb picks and filing them down to Jazz III profiles, and it's worked out pretty well so far. One thing I've noticed is that it does cause a little more strain on my thumb than using a regular flatpick, but that may be due to the thickness of the part that wraps around the thumb. it's still easier than using a pick, so for now I mostly just use it for songs that have a lot of tapping or fingerpicking.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 14, 2011)

reminds me of this


----------



## WarOfAttrition (Nov 25, 2011)

Delrin Bumblebee Jazz
Would that work as well? You can change how far the pick is out and the angle.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 25, 2011)

WarOfAttrition said:


> Delrin Bumblebee Jazz
> Would that work as well? You can change how far the pick is out and the angle.



while you can change how far the pick is, its still no where near close enough for me (or most shredders probably too) - I had to shave the bumblebees down, so I dont even bother using them now.

they are also made with cheap plastic. doesnt sound good tonally imo.

So good idea, just bad execution


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 26, 2011)

WarOfAttrition said:


> Delrin Bumblebee Jazz
> Would that work as well? You can change how far the pick is out and the angle.



I have a bunch of these. I bought the "large" version and it's still too small for my thumb. But really, the biggest downside is that you can't do pinch harmonics.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 26, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I have a bunch of these. I bought the "large" version and it's still too small for my thumb. But really, the biggest downside is that you can't do pinch harmonics.



using your index finger you can still get it to work, just takes practice.

Just wish they used better material than cheap plastic for them.


----------



## SSibanez (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone know if Chris Broderick has released his version yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 10, 2012)

Bumping.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 10, 2012)

I got one from him at NAMM - it's awesome for Jazz IIIs.


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 10, 2012)

He who gets one of these and puts a Petrucci sig pick in it, will make a lot of people jealous.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Oct 10, 2012)

This will surely be good for 8 finger tapping


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 10, 2012)

frogunrua said:


> He who gets one of these and puts a Petrucci sig pick in it, will make a lot of people jealous.



I may plan on this.


----------



## robertkoa (Nov 15, 2020)

I notice people who use this on Demos are using it as a flatpick.

Has anyone used it on a demo to free the index finger - and allow upstrokes and downstrokes with thumb while using OTHER fingers on the higher strings .

It's difficult to do upstrokes with thumb so if this works it would free up the index finger ....

I seem to need only a tiny bit sticking out and the picks I use when soloing are softer than the clicky thumbpicks . Again - this is for neo classical fingerpicking ( for me) not to replace a flatpick for Solos ...


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## jco5055 (Nov 15, 2020)

robertkoa said:


> I notice people who use this on Demos are using it as a flatpick.
> 
> Has anyone used it on a demo to free the index finger - and allow upstrokes and downstrokes with thumb while using OTHER fingers on the higher strings .
> 
> ...



I bought one, and I never gelled with it. You need to use a thin pick, meaning even a Jazz III 2.0 is too thick for it, and I'm not a thin pick guy. 

But I did have the idea that you have, where i thought I could maybe learn how to pick with an open hand to free up the other fingers, but it was just too weird for me haha.


----------



## 777 (Nov 15, 2020)

djpharoah said:


> I got one from him at NAMM - it's awesome for Jazz IIIs.


Pics???


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 15, 2020)

I ended up buying one a few months ago when Chris made a batch of them available.

It does seem to be the most comfortable pick holder I've tried so far, but the fact that it won't fit Jazz III Petrucci's 2.0mm really kinda killed it for me. I think a regular Jazz III would be a bit too small for this. Tried it on a normal 1.0mm pick and it was decently comfortable.

Also, good luck bending it out of shape to fit a slightly thicker pick. Titanium is a hell of a material! It is quite bendy, but it is very elastic and will return back to its original shape. Plastic deformation on it is a pain... especially for someone that isn't familiar with working the material.

For now, it sits unused in one of my guitar cases. Maybe one day I'll give it another shot. For now, normal, run of the mill chicken pickin' it is!


----------



## Sumsar (Nov 15, 2020)

Should we report this necromancer to the church?

I have also had a pack of 4 of these for years. They fit fine with the Dunlop Tortex sharp, which is what I used back when I got it. In many ways it worked fine for lead playing, however the major issue for me was that when you do rhytm playing, especially fast tremolo picking across multiple strings. It feels like it can wobble a pit when you pick hard.

I sort of forgot that I had them, guess I should dig them out and give them another try - nowadays I am using jazz III like everyone else and my technique has changed quite a bit over the years, so maybe they will work for me now? Will be reporting back.


----------



## robertkoa (Nov 17, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> I bought one, and I never gelled with it. You need to use a thin pick, meaning even a Jazz III 2.0 is too thick for it, and I'm not a thin pick guy.
> 
> But I did have the idea that you have, where i thought I could maybe learn how to pick with an open hand to free up the other fingers, but it was just too weird for me haha.


Thanks for the response . I ordered one to see if it will be better than just my thumb itself for PianoGuitar stuff.


----------

